# Gaggia Baby Twin Flashing Control Panel lights



## Steve K (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi There

New to the board and have a problem with a Baby twin that I cant resolve

When I activate the group to brew coffee the control panel lights all flash after about 10 seconds of operation. Same thing happens when running the steamer. Also the pump does not always engage when I open the steam tap to steam milk.

I opened up and found a leak in the water inlet into the boiler which was spraying water around inside completely soaking the control panel. I have replaced the control board along with the touch panel and the ribbon cable but the problem remains.

Any advice on where to go now

Many Thanks

Steve K


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Sounds like damp from your leak... But it may be this... Is your steam knob spinning around endlessly? The stop points on the valve are a tightened little block on the shaft of the steam valve. It is held tight with a tiny little grub screw (allen key required) Sometimes these get forced when people over tighten the valve, it is not like a domestic water tap where tighter is better... its more an on/off knob with stop points at either end and adjustment in the middle.

At this point on shaft you have a micro switch on the steam valve, now it is possible that the machine is flashing because shaft is in the wrong position or not turning properly. From memory when you press the water button on front panel it also flashes before you turn the steam valve to produce water only and if valve is not turning correctly and not in its right position it could be sending the wrong messages as it were?

Try it... just a thought I had lying in bed staring at the ceiling... like you do!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Most likely the leak has also caused moisture on cpu, if dried out and still same issue will need replacing


----------



## Andy2424 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey

I know this is an old post but it might be helpful for others with the same problem.

the flashing lights seems to be an issue with the flow meter, check the contacts for corrosion and check the vanes are spinning, avoid opening it up as you will need to change the O ring, instead test it by blowing into the inlet pipe.

If it's beyond repair is a common coffee machine part and it costs about £10


----------

